# Syracuse beer bottle



## ScottBSA (Nov 6, 2012)

Good evening.  Among other things, I collect beer and soda bottles from central New York.  This one appeared on ebay last week.  I had never heard of Frank McGovern and a basic Google search turned up almost nothing.  I had to delve into the Federal and NY state census and Fultonhistory.com to find out anything about Frank McGovern.  It seems he, his older brother Thomas and sister Mary, were at some time between 1875 and 1888 listed as small beer manufacturers.  There is no mention of him as a brewer or bottler in the 1892 NY census.  It's an Ely Sons and Hoyt bottle, 28 oz, with a hint of rust under the blob so there was some kind of closure on it.  I have a home address for the family, but no business address as of yet.  Anybody know more about him or seen another one of these?  Not to interested in more about the glass works as I have several from Clyde.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's the label


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## epackage (Nov 6, 2012)

Tod shows a decent variety of McGovern family bottles...  good luck in your search for info...Jim

 http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABSearchResults.aspx?Source=Firms&Firm=55123&SourceDesc=McGovern%2c+Thomas


----------



## diggerdirect (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Scott, cool bottle! & one I haven't seen before. I've dug a Frank McGovern Syracuse NY aqua pony and a couple early applied top hutchinson sodas with his name here just north of syracuse. I think he & Thomas must have been related? as Thomas has several Albany NY bottles as well as atleast one Syracuse embossed one, seems likely anyhow.

 Al


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll check into a Thomas McGovern in Albany and see if he and Frank are related.  The 1875 New York State Census has Thomas and his sister Mary as small beer manufacturers and a 22 year old Frank along with their mother Bridget.  It shouldn't be too hard to see if the Albany and Syracuse Thomas McGovern are one in the same person.  It seems like every time I think I have found all the possible names of bottlers or brewers, one more shows up on some list or another.  Thanks for the input.

 As the Pilgrim Three Stooges said, "To the hunt!"

 Scott


----------



## epackage (Nov 7, 2012)

If you email Tod he may have the info you need...

 Todvon@verizon.net


----------

